# OpenOffice (Calc) - Relative Links zu externen Dokumenten



## Fanthom (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich versuche gerade eine etwas komplexere "OO-Calc-Anwendung" die, der Übersicht wegen, aus mehreren OpenOfficeCalc Dokumenten besteht, zu erstellen. Da sich im Laufe der Zeit sehr viele Daten angesammelt haben, die in verschiedenen Tabellen im Hauptdokument lagern, möchte ich nun jene in andere Calc-Dateien auslagern und per Klick in neuem Fenster öffnen um sie zu bearbeiten.

*IST-Zustand:*
Das Calc-Hauptdokument liegt in einem Verzeichniss (/root), und in diesem sind mehrere Unterordner (/root/unterordner/) welche die anderen Calc-Dokumente enthalten. (/root/unterordner/Calc-dokument)

Die Dokumente in den Unterordnern sind im Hauptdokument mit absoluten Links verlinkt.

*SOLL-Zustand*
Selbe Dateistruktur nur mit relativen Verlinkungen, zum problemlosen Kopieren des /root-Verzeichnisses ohne mehrere hundert Links im Hauptdokument editieren zu müssen.

*Problematik*
Links funktionieren nicht nachdem "file:///G:/xxx/xxx/" gelöscht wurde

Habt Ihr ne Lösung oder ist es einfach nicht machbar?

Vielen Dank,
Fanthom

PS:
MIr ist gerade aufgefallen, wenn ich im Hauptdokument einen Bezug zu einer Zelle in einem externen Dokument setze um mit dem Wert im Hauptdokument weiter zu rechnen, wird ebenfalls das file:// Protokoll mit absoluter Adressierung verwendet. Wenn es möglich ist wäre es schön dies ebenfalls in relative Adressierung zu verändern.

PPS:
Eine Datenbanklösung wäre vielleicht ne Alternative, nur hab ich damit bisher absolut Null-Erfahrungen...

Nochmals danke,
Fanthom


----------

